# Xorg 7.4 upgrade - report



## tingo (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting. I just did the Xorg 7.4 upgrade (from ports) and paying close attention to the relevant entry in /usr/ports/UPATING.
The xorg upgrade worked out fine (I had to run portupgrade several times, but that's no big issue).
Afterwards I had to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf in addition to removing the RgbPath line (documented) I also had to remove / comment out the following lines from the Module section:
Load  "record"
Load  "xtrap"
Load  "type1"

I also had to reinstall (portupgrade -f) the radeonhd driver (xf86-video-radeonhd)

before the X server would start. After that 'startx' works, both as root and as my normal user.

I normally use Xfce, so I tried 'startxfce4' next. This also works - sort of. At first nothing but the grey X server screen comes up (that's right, no startup, no desktop, no wm, no panel etc). If I wait long enough xscreensaver kicks in. No error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, nor in the console I started 'startxfce4' from.

The following xfce processes are running:
root@kg-vm# ps ax | grep -v grep | grep xfce
75822  v1  I+     0:00.00 xinit /usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
75830  v1  I      0:00.00 sh /usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
75846  v1  I      0:00.02 /usr/local/bin/xfce4-session

I'll try to rebuild the xfce ports now.
*Edit*: yes, after doing a portupgrade -f for all xfce ports, XFce now starts.
Everything seems to work, with one small annoyance: the numlock led  was lit after X startup, but the numlock function was off. So now the led indicates "numlock off" in X.

*2009-01-25 update*: today some ports go updated (libGL, a few video drivers ++). after upgrading them and restarting X, the num lock led now follows the state of numlock (in X).
There is still one odd issue left, which I noticed yesterday, but was too tired to understand: all key presses in X are delayed until I mouse the mouse. Example: if I have an xterm in focus and press 'pwd' no letters show up until I move the mouse. I press "ENTER", move the mouse and the command gets executed. Same thing if I press Ctrl-F2 to switch to workspace two. This issue is not constant; it is most noticable right after Xorg startup, when I have typed about 10-20 commands it is barely noticable for commands in xterms, but still noticable when starting programs etc.

*2009-01-27*: update 1: updated xorg-server, which fixed the "slow keyboard input" problem. Input from keyboard now works well.


----------



## ale (Jan 24, 2009)

This update is turning to be a real pain on the butt since yesterday.
I wonder how it has been tested before committing it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 25, 2009)

edit !  build completed with rebuild of graphics/dri 
after some more of its dependencies bumped.
............

so that line applies to an hour ago or so::

xorg-server build failing here on some GLXDRI (.h or function or
something) build problem.  Only need an UPDATING-XORG (1)
file with..
........
the following are updated.
1... xtrans
...
100... xorg-server
..............
to save a few hours
(1).... annually
.................................................


----------



## hydra (Jan 25, 2009)

I rather deleted all my ports and installed from scratch, however on amd64 with nvidia card (nv driver), I just got a black screen after startx, nothing happens, just a reboot helps. When I X -configure and X -config with that default config, I can move the mouse and exit properly. However startx doesn't work at all, not as root, not as user. It's a 7.1-p1 amd64 machine.


----------



## ale (Jan 25, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> I rather deleted all my ports and installed from scratch, however on amd64 with nvidia card (nv driver), I just got a black screen after startx, nothing happens, just a reboot helps.


I had the same before some drivers has been bumped. 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.c...www/db/text/2009/cvs-ports/20090125.cvs-ports
Try upgrading x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.

I'm running on i386 with nvidia-driver and I'm unable to startx  even using -ignoreABI like with the upgrade to xorg-7.3.



			
				hydra said:
			
		

> When I X -configure and X -config with that default config, I can move the mouse and exit properly. However startx doesn't work at all, not as root, not as user. It's a 7.1-p1 amd64 machine.


You are saying that it doesn't work with the configuration generated by `# Xorg -configure` ?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 25, 2009)

I upgraded the -nv- -keyboard- and -mouse   x11-drivers, 
the nvidia-driver, and that did not fix a "window manager loads
but not mouse not keyboard::"  fsck-resultant freeze 3 times
in a row (that would've caused data loss in 5.x but in _7 I 
routinely just boot as normal !, fsck is a yawner it seems);
the fix was in UPDATING, putting in ServerLayout the
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"   (as far as I know).  
.........
posting from the new xorg.


----------



## hydra (Jan 25, 2009)

@ale
Well, after X -configure a new config is placed in /root, when I start X (X -config /root/xorg.conf...), it works, the mouse works ok, the keyboard also reacts, because I can switch to the console and exit the X session. However, startx locks up, nothing works, just a reboot... Some programs couldn't compile yesterday (dri for example, it requested some new version of an application that was just bumped in today), so I'll just wait I guess. Thanks for the tips.

@jb_fvwm2
Congratulations I wasn't lucky even using AllowEmptyInput.


----------



## ale (Jan 25, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> @ale
> Well, after X -configure a new config is placed in /root, when I start X (X -config /root/xorg.conf...), it works, the mouse works ok, the keyboard also reacts, because I can switch to the console and exit the X session. However, startx locks up, nothing works, just a reboot...


Did you tried copying the generated /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 25, 2009)

if you bumped xinit it replaces your xinitrc. I always backup
the latter.  
..........
one of the many reasons I only bump xorg tediously one by one (so far).
.........
btw this browser looks at this forum, better than yesterday. and it
is the same browser!  
maybe new improved fonts or colors
............
regarding the startx failure
for over a year I've not used startx but continue to use
a fix because it is easy in zsh (!xinit {tab])  which runs the:

#xinit /usr/local/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg
which before this week's upgrade I always tacked on the
" -ignoreABI " to the end.  (or that is, zsh did with
the !xinit[tab] command, no way I could remember the line 
without typing it daily).
...............
so if stuff is failing *now* even after UPDATING xorg.conf fixes,
that is one more thing to try.
.............


----------



## troberts (Jan 25, 2009)

My mouse does not work. After reading some posts I will reinstall Xorg to make sure I did not incorrectly update Xorg. xorg-server would error during its compile because of dri. Once I manually installed it then xorg-server was able to update, but I had already updated other ports so something might have gone wrong.


----------



## hydra (Jan 25, 2009)

@ale
Yeah, I did copy the new config, but still nothing  Seems like something is bad, because since I don't like hard-reboots, I logged on a second console as root, and used typed in:
sleep 30; reboot

Meanwhile I switch to another console, startx and nothing happened, not even after 30 seconds. I will inspect the X log... All ports are up to date btw.


----------



## barnster (Jan 26, 2009)

Seems like anything having to do with gdm is pretty jacked up.  Kinda sucks since I can't use gnome right now x(.  And I actually installed kde4 and kdm just for the helluvit, and it worked, though dog slow for some reason on my Core 2.  What I'm using now is fvwm-crystal, which is light and aight since I don't have any more time to troubleshoot this weekend.  I think I've finally learned my lesson.  Don't upgrade fresh packages that just came out...


----------



## gnezim (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I have latest ports, updated all everything that I could.
FreeBSD 7.1 Release
Xorg is 7.4
xorg-server is 1.5.3_1,1
x11/nvidia-driver

The problem is that I constantly get the next message if I do use "nvidia" driver


> dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so: Undefined symbol
> "miZeroLineScreenIndex"
> (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/modules//libfw.so
> (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (loader failed 7)
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found



If I use "nv" driver (+ AllowEmptyInput "off") I can load X and use it. But what for Nvidia driver?

Can anyone suggest anything?


----------



## trev (Jan 26, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> I rather deleted all my ports and installed from scratch, however on amd64 with nvidia card (nv driver), I just got a black screen after startx, nothing happens, just a reboot helps. When I X -configure and X -config with that default config, I can move the mouse and exit properly. However startx doesn't work at all, not as root, not as user. It's a 7.1-p1 amd64 machine.



Same 7.1-p1 amd64 machine, but startx is fine. Unfortunately moving windows (I'm using twm  now creates lots of screen artifacts in the moved window if it overlaps another window while being moved  Xorg 7.3 was fine...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 26, 2009)

well, working OK here still.  figured out how to upgrade xorg-apps:
.........
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps
make run-depends-list | xargs -J % portmaster -p %
..........
though that kills the !xinit  
without a rehash
and without copying the backup /xinitrc back


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

Had a lot of trouble on the X/Nvidia front last night (including those "miZeroLineScreenIndex" messages in libwfb and that annoying mouse/keyboard interaction / interrupt problem). 

I did a massive recompile (portupgrade -rRf xorg-7.4), built the NVIDIA driver (from nvidia.com) all over again after that, and then put this in rc.conf:


```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
```

Leaving that first command to use its default value ("YES") resulted in moused starting, which interfered with X/hald. Killing it manually before starting X solved that, so using "NO" disabled moused completely at boot time and returned a normal X environment. I have no mouse in the console now, but who really needs that ..

I now have a normally functioning X, with Nvidia 3D/GLX, a normal mouse and keyboard (even thought they're on a USB KVM switch, so one single USB cable carries both). 

Took lots of work (well, for the CPU), but I'm happy I did it on a rainy Sunday


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Had a lot of trouble on the X/Nvidia front last night (including those "miZeroLineScreenIndex" messages in libwfb and that annoying mouse/keyboard interaction / interrupt problem).
> 
> I did a massive recompile (portupgrade -rRf xorg-7.4), built the NVIDIA driver (from nvidia.com) all over again after that, and then put this in rc.conf:
> 
> ...


I had no problem at all with mouse/kbd.
Maybe it's because I've always built xorg-server WITHOUT_HAL.
So the only thing I had to do is to add _Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"_ as in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
Oh, I do need mouse in console 



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I now have a normally functioning X, with Nvidia 3D/GLX


Can you confirm that switching the nvidia-driver from the one in ports to the latest works? Is this necessary? I tried it but it completely frozed my machine. Maybe I should retry.
I think that the ignoreABI option is required even with the 180.22 driver, isn't it?
There is also a pr with a patch for the port about 180.22, I wonder why there is always a big lag committing new versions of that port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

I never used the one from ports, I've always used the one from nvidia.com. I do have these installed:


```
nvidia-settings-180.22 Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-1.0_2 Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia dri
xf86-video-nv-2.1.12_1 X.Org nv display driver
```

The 'nv' driver only kicks in when I start X without /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- which results in a working X, but with limited graphical possibilities, of course.

I had to tweak Nvidia's Makefile though, because the afterinstall script froze the system during the kldunload/kldload command. All I had to do was 'kldunload nvidia' in the console, and comment out:


```
#       @${.CURDIR}/scripts/setup.sh
#       @${.CURDIR}/scripts/linux.sh
```

in the Makefile of the Nvidia 180.22 driver, before making and installing it. This means that you'll have to make sure for yourself that nvidia_enable="YES" is in /boot/loader.conf (which is basically what that first script does).

I haven't touched anything regarding to IgnoreABI, all I can see in the Nvidia build directory is:


```
~> strings obj/nvidia_drv.so | grep -i ignoreabi
LoaderShouldIgnoreABI
(EE) NVIDIA: Use the -ignoreABI option to override this check.
```

I haven't set that option while building anyway.


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I never used the one from ports, I've always used the one from nvidia.com.


OK. I've always preferred the one from ports, unless it doesn't support my GPUs.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The 'nv' driver only kicks in when I start X without /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- which results in a working X, but with limited graphical possibilities, of course.


That sound strange to me. If I'm not wrong, running Xorg -configure with an installed nvidia-driver result in a xorg.conf.new with the nvidia driver, not the nv one.
But it's not a problem. That's fine.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I had to tweak Nvidia's Makefile though, because the afterinstall script froze the system during the kldunload/kldload command.


I had no freeze during kldload/kldunload, but running startx. But still that's fine.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I haven't touched anything regarding to IgnoreABI, all I can see in the Nvidia build directory is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This is not a nvidia build option, it's an Xorg option. You can find more in man Xorg.
Anyway thanks for the feedbacks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> That sound strange to me. If I'm not wrong, running Xorg -configure with an installed nvidia-driver result in a xorg.conf.new with the nvidia driver, not the nv one.



I was referring to running startx without any xorg.conf in place whatsoever. That starts X with the nv driver.



> This is not a nvidia build option, it's an Xorg option. You can find more in man Xorg.



I have no complaints about (Ignore)ABI in my Xorg.log anyway, and I've built Xorg and its surroundings without overriding any options.


----------



## tobe (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

This update is really painful for me too.
Lots of troubles with portupgrade and pkgdb while upgrading xorg from ports. I still have some missing/ignored dependencies 'xphelloworld' and one driver, so i did use portupgrade with -k option in order to build as much as possible - it fixed lots of dependency troubles btw, except the two i've listed above.
I have the problem with xfce4 (grey X background), it seems it wasn't rebuilt despite the -r option passed to portupgrade.
I'm still in the process of fixing my box (i'm writing this message from my pc at work).


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> I still have some missing/ignored dependencies 'xphelloworld'


You can safely run `# pkg_delete -ix xphelloworld` as for
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/MOVED.diff?r1=1.1783;r2=1.1784;f=h

What is the driver causing troubles?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

Another thing that keeps biting my X/Nvidia.com configuration: just upgraded to xorg-server-1.5.3_1,1 and it overruled Nvidia's GLX library again, so the symlink *libglx.so -> libglx.so.1* (the latter being nvidia's GLX lib) was replaced by Xorg's *libglx.so*. Just a hint if half of your Xscreensaver modules fail to render all of a sudden .. it's in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/.


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

Usually, after doing this kind of upgrade (xorg stuff, nvidia driver) I look at the output of glxinfo (glxinfo | grep vendor) and test glxgears.
This could help spotting which gl extension is being used.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

It's also in Xorg.log:

(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(or "X.Org Foundation", of course ..)


----------



## tobe (Jan 26, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> You can safely run `# pkg_delete -ix xphelloworld` as for
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/MOVED.diff?r1=1.1783;r2=1.1784;f=h
> 
> What is the driver causing troubles?


Updating the ports and running pkgdb fixed the problem with 'xphelloworld' 

The driver is xf86-drivers-via, it's ignored because:
"requires pcivideoptr typedef"
(or something like this, i've read it quickly on the screen because i'm actually rebuilding all updated ports and dependencies with -arR)

I don't need this driver so i don't think it's a problem.

Now i hope everything will build and work fine, i'm not against console mode but sometime i feel the need to run X


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 26, 2009)

rebuilding again xorg-server fixed glclock, but glexcess (glxs) only halfway.
mesa-demos (glxgears) building (or not, it is in the background* )
...........
AFAIK, now whenever the
libdrm >>  ( libGL and dri >> ) happens,
for glclock to work,  xorg-server must be rebuilt (in this case, maybe
or maybe not because its version had changed.  Forgot already.) 
Took only 20 minutes today.
..............
 * AFAIK it built okay. I heard the /yell/ just then...


----------



## troberts (Jan 26, 2009)

*My mouse now works but...*

I had to use sysinstall to get it to work. While I am now able to use the xf86-video-ati driver for my PCI Radeon 7000 card, the GUI is very sluggish. 

1 - When I first move a window it is hesitant to move but after a second or two it will move with little to no resistance. 

2 - Moving a window while over another window shows tearing/artifacts.

3 - The scroll bar lags behind the mouse and the faster the mouse is moved the further behind the scroll bar falls. It also doesn't seem to try to stay with the mouse, but instead follows the path the mouse has taken. Good luck playing LBreakout2! The good news is the mouse wheel is instantaneous.

4 - When browsing the web you can clearly see the windows getting filled with the contents of the page. As a matter of fact, on some pages it looks like those scenes in movies where a computer is clearing up an image and you can see each pass happening.

QUESTIONS: I noticed a previous poster mentioning not compiling HAL into xorg-server so my questions are:

1 - Do I need xorg-server compiled with HAL if I manually mount everything?

2 - Does not compiling HAL into xorg-server make it more or less stable?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2009)

troberts said:
			
		

> ...mouse probs ..



Before recompiling X, try


```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
```

in rc.conf and restart the system (or 'killall moused' and restart X).


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

troberts said:
			
		

> 1 - Do I need xorg-server compiled with HAL if I manually mount everything?


As I've said, I've always compiled xorg-server WITHOUT_HAL. I have hal installed but xorg-server doesn't depend on it. So hal still finds e.g. usb disks and mounts them automatically. As you mount everything manually, you can skip the install unless other ports you install depends on it.



			
				troberts said:
			
		

> 2 - Does not compiling HAL into xorg-server make it more or less stable?


I have no stability problem with xorg. I had problem in the past but caused by bad nvidia-driver support.
Now the only change I had to make is adding the AllowEmptyInput to xorg.conf as said before and in UPDATING. Mouse and kayboard work perfectly on both xorg and console.

A new version of hal as been committed few hours ago. It should improve the stability/functionality situation with xorg-server.


----------



## hydra (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info ale, hope it helps, 10 hard resets don't really sound good ... Nothing helped here so far, the computer locks after startx.


----------



## tobe (Jan 26, 2009)

Things are getting better 

I've updated hal and set AllowEmptyInput to off in order to have the synaptics driver and my good old french keyboard back.

I'm now able to start xfce4 and i must admit i was missing it.
Now i still have a rather strange problem, it seems that - just like xfce4 - some ports needs to be rebuilt in order to work, or they will just hang without dropping a single line of output. For example, i had to rebuild pidgin.

Is something broken in my dependencies ?
How can i rebuild all my currently installed ports ?


----------



## tobe (Jan 26, 2009)

> How can i rebuild all my currently installed ports ?


I guess something like 'portupgrade -Rf xorg' should do the trick.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 26, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> I guess something like 'portupgrade -Rf xorg' should do the trick.



YMMV (your milage may vary.
.............
I would categorize the ports which don't work into
meta-ports, individual ports, and libraries.  See
my earlier post about a pipe to portmaster.
............
That is because I have too many ports installed for
portmanager "usually".  I often use it just for
"p5- " or just "gstreamer- " 
................
This is to reiterate in a rough-draft a process in
an earlier post herein, for people who search the
forum for the specific dependencies.    And
I hope it is accurate:
libdrm >> 
dri, libGL >>
xorg-server >>
mesa-drivers >>
libGLU >>
libglut ...
.............
(reason:  has one ever seen glclock !!?? it is a WOW )
unsure where to put nvidia-driver offhand


----------



## trev (Jan 27, 2009)

troberts said:
			
		

> I had to use sysinstall to get it to work. While I am now able to use the xf86-video-ati driver for my PCI Radeon 7000 card, the GUI is very sluggish.
> 
> 2 - Moving a window while over another window shows tearing/artifacts.



Interesting - so this doesn't just affect the nv video driver I'm using for my nVidia 8600GT PCIE card.

I have semi-solved the window tearing/artifacts issue:

1) Disable acceleration - but only if you enjoy watching paint dry. [Option "NoAccel" "True"]

or my current preferred option...

2) Switch acceleration from the default of XAA to EXA - this halves the frame rate (240fps to 102fps with glxgears), but the tearing/artifacts go away. [Option "AccelMethod" "EXA", Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"]


----------



## marino (Jan 27, 2009)

For the XFCE users here, is anyone else now experiencing a failure of Thunar to launch?  As well as the "exo-open" command used to launch from the menu?

I've completely rebuilt xorg 7.4 and XFCE 4.4.3 (did a pkg_deinstall -R on both meta ports then portinstall) and nothing restores the functionality.  I see some of you mention XFCE and not this problem, so it appears just to be isolated to me.  I am wondering if I can blame the XFCE breakage on the xorg update.

FreeBSD 7.1, AMD64.


----------



## tobe (Jan 27, 2009)

marino said:
			
		

> For the XFCE users here, is anyone else now experiencing a failure of Thunar to launch?  As well as the "exo-open" command used to launch from the menu?


I did experience such failures with xfce itself, pidgin and transmission.
The solution was to rebuild everything with 'portupgrade -rf xfce', 'portupgrade -rf transmission', 'portupgrade -rf pidgin'.
I think you can just use 'portupgrade -rRf xorg' to rebuild all ports dependent on xorg and all ports xorg depends on. It's a very long operation btw


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm happy with yesterday's hald update. It fixed a problem I experienced with a USB KVM switch. After switching away from and back to my laptop (which is hooked up to a USB KVM switch, which has a USB mouse and a USB keyboard attached) I lost my mouse every single time. The keyboard and the touchpad mouse on the laptop worked, but not the external mouse. With the new hald, everything is back to normal.


----------



## ale (Jan 27, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> Afterwards I had to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf in addition to removing the RgbPath line (documented) I also had to remove / comment out the following lines from the Module section:
> Load  "record"
> Load  "xtrap"
> Load  "type1"


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=383521+0+current/cvs-ports


----------



## hydra (Jan 27, 2009)

I can at least startx as root with new hal, however it locks up as usual with a normal user.

//edit 
seems everything I put in .xinitrc fails, no fluxbox, no blackbox, just a lockup.


----------



## tingo (Jan 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=383521+0+current/cvs-ports



Yes, I saw that one today. Doesn't mention type1, I wonder why?


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 27, 2009)

To throw in my results/efforts:

Xorg starts but then immediately locks up. There are no (EE) errors, just a complaint about 'failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument'

I'm attempting a lengthy 'portupgrade -rRf xorg' to see if that helps fix whatever is wrong.


----------



## hydra (Jan 27, 2009)

KernelPanic, I know how you feel, same here... 

What is your hardware btw ? Graphics card ? i386/amd64 ?


----------



## aragon (Jan 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Had a lot of trouble on the X/Nvidia front last night (including those "miZeroLineScreenIndex" messages in libwfb and that annoying mouse/keyboard interaction / interrupt problem).
> 
> I did a massive recompile (portupgrade -rRf xorg-7.4), built the NVIDIA driver (from nvidia.com) all over again after that, and then put this in rc.conf:


Is there anything else you did?  I've just done a fresh FreeBSD 7.1 install and attempting to get Xorg 7.4 working.  Even with the latest 180.22 nVidia drivers I'm getting the miZeroLineScreenIndex symbol error in libwfb...


----------



## troberts (Jan 27, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> or my current preferred option...
> 
> 2) Switch acceleration from the default of XAA to EXA - this halves the frame rate (240fps to 102fps with glxgears), but the tearing/artifacts go away. [Option "AccelMethod" "EXA", Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"]


I enabled the "AccelMethod" option but I did not see the "MigrationHeuristic" option in my xorg.conf file. The tearing is worse, but the interface is much improved. The scrolling only has a lag if I move the mouse very fast, I am able to play LBreakout2 again, and web pages are almost instantaneous. The refresh effect is gone from Thunar and Firefox; however, it is still there with LBreakout2, but only when moving between screens.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 27, 2009)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> To throw in my results/efforts:
> 
> Xorg starts but then immediately locks up. There are no (EE) errors, just a complaint about 'failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument'
> 
> I'm attempting a lengthy 'portupgrade -rRf xorg' to see if that helps fix whatever is wrong.



xorg still hangs just after start up. But now I have errors:

dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so: Undefined symbol "miZeroLineScreenIndex"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (loader failed, 7)

Oddly enough I did install the nvidia-driver AFTER installing xorg. At this point, I have no idea how to proceed. I've even tried to use the 'nv' driver and it still freezes right after starting up.

FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p1
XORG 7.4
windowmaker-0.92.0_5
nvidia-driver-177.80
*All taken from current ports

My xorg.conf file is minimal:



> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "Layout0"
> Screen      0  "Screen0"
> InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Is there anything else you did?  I've just done a fresh FreeBSD 7.1 install and attempting to get Xorg 7.4 working.  Even with the latest 180.22 nVidia drivers I'm getting the miZeroLineScreenIndex symbol error in libwfb...



Ah yes, that turned out to be a tricky one. You will find that  */usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so* is a symlink to *libnvidia-wfb.so.1*. 

For some reason not known to me _THIS NVIDIA MODULE WILL NOT WORK!_ with X.org 7.4. That's the one throwing the error.

You will have to reinstall X.org 7.4 to get the symlink replaced by X.org's *libwfb.so*. I had a quick look: it's in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/. _Note: you may still have it as "XXX-libwfb.so.%%.xorg-server-1.5.3_2,1". If that's the case, you can symlink libwfb.so to it._

BUT: after reinstalling, you must go to */usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions*, move *libglx.so* out of the way, and make *libglx.so* a _symlink_ to *libglx.so.1* (that's NVIDIA's GLX module).

I'll give you the relevant parts of both directories:


```
/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules:
(NVIDIA's wfb module is actually unused here)

-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  263684 Jan 27 19:46 libnvidia-wfb.so.1
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     793 Jan 27 15:10 libwfb.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  198798 Jan 27 15:10 libwfb.so

/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions:

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       11 Jan 27 19:46 libglx.so -> libglx.so.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  1226456 Jan 27 19:46 libglx.so.1
```

The relevant parts of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for wfb and glx should be:


```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
```

Hope this helps.

Until NVIDIA adjusts to X.org 7.4, you will have to keep this in mind, because next time you install Xorg (for, say, a minor update), you will have to check these modules again.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 27, 2009)

Another update:

Reading over /usr/ports/UPDATING again, I threw 
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" into my ServerLayout section and now it is at least functional. 

I guess I'm not one of 'most' users. :\


----------



## aragon (Jan 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ah yes, that turned out to be a tricky one. You will find that  */usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so* is a symlink to *libnvidia-wfb.so.1*.
> 
> For some reason not known to me _THIS NVIDIA MODULE WILL NOT WORK!_ with X.org 7.4. That's the one throwing the error.



Cheers mate.  Instead of reinstalling any Xorg bits, I just did this after installing the nvidia-driver:


```
# cd /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/
# rm libwfb.so
# ln -s XXX-libwfb.so.%%.xorg-server-1.5.3_2,1 libwfb.so
```

All good now.  Posting this from Xorg 7.4 with nVidia driver 180.22


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah, you still had it  I got tired of these XXX things popping up all over the place, so I kept removing them  Make sure you have the proper GLX module as well, though, esp. with Xscreensaver. The X.org version can't render a lot of them properly.


----------



## aragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Come to think of it, the reason I had the XXX backup was because I installed the new nvidia driver via ports after updating it.

I've attached a patch file if anyone else wants to update their nvidia-driver port for 180.22.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess the installer from nvidia.com uses the exact same XXX trick, because I only use the tarball from their site. BTW, always nice to see this in the port's Makefile after the fact ..


```
# xorg-server-1.4 installs its own ${LOCALBASE}/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so,
# so back it up so it can be later restored similarly to what NVidia does:
.if ${NVVERSION} >= 974600
        @${MV} -f ${PREFIX}/${MODULESDIR}/libwfb.so \
                ${PREFIX}/${MODULESDIR}/XXX-libwfb.so.%%.${XSERVVERSION}
.endif
```

Oh well.


----------



## aragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, good to know!


----------



## marino (Jan 28, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> I did experience such failures with xfce itself, pidgin and transmission.
> The solution was to rebuild everything with 'portupgrade -rf xfce', 'portupgrade -rf transmission', 'portupgrade -rf pidgin'.
> I think you can just use 'portupgrade -rRf xorg' to rebuild all ports dependent on xorg and all ports xorg depends on. It's a very long operation btw



The *portupgrade -rRf xorg* command by itself didn't solve the problem.  However, I followed that by a *portupgrade -rf xfce* command and a reboot and finally Thunar and everything else is working correctly.  What a pain, I spent many hours on this.  Thanks very much, Tobe.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 28, 2009)

*STOP BEFORE YOU BREAK SOMETHING ELSE!*​
Sorry I always wanted to say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





put this in your rc.conf and be happy =)



> hald_enable="YES"



Would someone mind pointing me in the right direction in getting this information in UPDATING to inform those of us who don't generally run desktops or hald.


----------



## mart (Jan 28, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> put this in your rc.conf and be happy =)



I'm afraid it's not quite as simple as that.  At least, not for everyone.



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Would someone mind pointing me in the right direction in getting this information in UPDATING to inform those of us who don't generally run desktops or hald.



The biggest discussion I've found on the 7.4 updating issues is here and on the freebsd-x11 mailing list (webified archive here).

I'd imagine the devs would prefer to hear of new experiences via the mailing list, so long as signal-noise is maintained.

There are a _*lot*_ of issues with this update - both the portupgrade itself, and the config changes/requirements.  Different people are having different experiences, and one size does not fit all.  I've been fighting this one for two days now, and still don't have a fully working system.

What is certain is that UPDATING doesn't even touch the surface of the issues with this update.  I haven't had an upgrade go this badly for several years, and had hoped such issues were a thing of the past.  I truly appreciate the hard work of the devs and maintainers, but this experience has me reconsidering my planned (permanent) migration to FreeBSD.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 28, 2009)

Me, I have only 2 problems :

1/ libwfb problem (nvidia user)
2/ My keyboard layout (I'm french) is not set . I must call setxkbmap fr) I think I must configure hald to set my layout, but, I don't known how..


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Xorg/gnome-library-ports both updated fine, here, finally.
nothing about HAL in rc.conf.  (not using gnome)
(twm >> windowmaker >> fvwm2 >> now-smaller-one here)
maybe each time xorg OR gnome is bumped the newest
(( gnome -- related--rc.conf -- data )) can be put anew in
UPDATING just so everyone can be reminded
...........
(ignoring the message above because I appeared as I typed
this one)


----------



## mart (Jan 28, 2009)

nORKy said:
			
		

> 2/ My keyboard layout (I'm french) is not set . I must call setxkbmap fr) I think I must configure hald to set my layout, but, I don't known how..



google

x11-input.fdi
input.xkb.layout
input.xkb.variant

but don't blame me if things get even uglier... 

---

Edit: I wish there were FreeBSD resources like this... http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_input_hotplugging

Yes, yes, I know it's not FreeBSD, but much of it is still relevant.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

nORKy said:
			
		

> 1/ libwfb problem (nvidia user)



Fix was given earlier in this thread.


----------



## nORKy (Jan 28, 2009)

mart said:
			
		

> google
> 
> x11-input.fdi
> input.xkb.layout
> ...



I know, but the question is :
Where to put this ?

1/ Edit /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi

2/ Or create a file in /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy ??? (because this dir is empty) (copy from file from local/share file ?)


----------



## mrstolpe (Jan 28, 2009)

nORKy said:
			
		

> I know, but the question is :
> Where to put this ?
> 
> 1/ Edit /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
> ...




2 definitely.

I have soo far found one plus: I get Xv-extensions on my Radeon card. The middle "mouse"-button on my T60 does not work. I have the same problem as described earlier where typed text does not show up until the mouse cursor is moved. External screens does not work. The Swedish keyboard layout does though? 

Tha annoying thing is just before this upgrade I got a 22'' widescreen, a usb mouse and keyboard, plugged everyting in to my laptop and everyting just worked out of the box. Did this upgrade come maybe a little bit too early?


----------



## tobe (Jan 28, 2009)

marino said:
			
		

> The *portupgrade -rRf xorg* command by itself didn't solve the problem.  However, I followed that by a *portupgrade -rf xfce* command and a reboot and finally Thunar and everything else is working correctly.  What a pain, I spent many hours on this.  Thanks very much, Tobe.


Yes, 'portupgrade -rRf xorg' doesn't seems to rebuild all ports relevant to xorg. :/


----------



## mrstolpe (Jan 28, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> *STOP BEFORE YOU BREAK SOMETHING ELSE!*​
> Sorry I always wanted to say that.
> 
> 
> ...




a 'dbus_enable="YES"' also perhaps.

Yes, is seems good to use HAL if you are about to use HAL so to speak. 

Is there anyone out there who has got *everyting* to work by now?

I would be much obliged if someone told me how to get back the "middle-button-paste" function on my Thinkpad.


----------



## tobe (Jan 28, 2009)

nORKy said:
			
		

> 2/ My keyboard layout (I'm french) is not set . I must call setxkbmap fr) I think I must configure hald to set my layout, but, I don't known how..


You must set "AllowEmptyInput" "off" into your ServerLayout section, or X will replace your well configured keyboard by a probed one.


----------



## mrstolpe (Jan 28, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> You must set "AllowEmptyInput" "off" into your ServerLayout section, or X will replace your well configured keyboard by a probed one.



No no.

1) copy /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi to /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/

2) Edit the file and add som lines like:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>
```
of your choise.

Done.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 28, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Cheers mate.  Instead of reinstalling any Xorg bits, I just did this after installing the nvidia-driver:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



My install, for whatever reason, does not have any of the XXX-libwfb.so files installed for me to link against so I had to go with replacing libglx.so per DutchDaemon's example.

I also noticed that my libwfb.so file was really, really old (almost a year) so I removed it before rebuilding xorg-drivers. After that it appeared to be the correct file and everything fired up correctly. 

As others have mentioned, I had to rebuild pidgin/libpurple and xchat2 before they would work properly. 

I could not get the following ports to work until I ran 'portupgrade -rRf www/firefox3'

x11/nvidia-settings
www/firefox3
mail/thunderbird

Things that still seem to be broken:

x11/xlockmore no longer does any of the OpenGL screen savers (just a blank screen) I suspect this has something to do with MesaGL/libGLU:

GL can not render with root visual
Visual info: screen 0, visual id 0x21, class TrueColor, depth 24
64 pixels allocated
GL could not create rendering context on screen 0.
GL could not create rendering context on screen 0.

nvidia-settings still does not like something with my OpenGL/GLX settings. When I click on the "OpenGL/GLX Information" area it says 'Fail to query the GLX server vendor'


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll do more testing today. I just go excited because I saw my keyboard and mouse work for the first time in two days.

Would be nice if they could put a legacy port called x11/xorg73 or what not so those of us that need a usable system now could have one. 

Better yet downgrade x11/xorg to 7.3 and create x11/xorg-devel for those who want to play with 7.4


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 28, 2009)

about the openGL:  see maybe my
reinstall-this-order post earlier in this (i think) thread ?


----------



## hydra (Jan 29, 2009)

Xorg 7.4 is probably a good piece of software, but if you cannot run it (hopefully just yet, like me...) and you need a working X-station, do the coward move - fetch the port snapshot of 7.1-RELEASE ...


----------



## leres (Jan 30, 2009)

My system runs 7.1-RELEASE and I have manged to get X running again after upgrading to xorg 7.4.  I'm using two ati X1300 pci-e cards and am running hald and dbus-daemon.

The last issue I know if has to do with my window manager. I have a locally hacked version of tvtwm and it looks like all XKeyEvents that are received by tvtwm have the Mod2Mask state bit set.

Here is xev output for 7.3 and 7.4 for the left ALT key:

```
[B]7.3[/B]

KeyPress event, serial 25, synthetic NO, window 0x2600001,
    root 0x85, subw 0x0, time 345473077, (134,89), root:(649,779),
    state [color="Red"]0x0[/color], keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 25, synthetic NO, window 0x2600001,
    root 0x85, subw 0x0, time 345474765, (134,89), root:(649,779),
    state [color="Red"]0x8[/color], keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XFilterEvent returns: False

[B]7.4[/B]

KeyPress event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0xa00002,
    root 0xc0, subw 0x0, time 6843042, (136,63), root:(218,145),
    state [color="Red"]0x10[/color], keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0xa00002,
    root 0xc0, subw 0x0, time 6843317, (136,63), root:(218,145),
    state [color="Red"]0x18[/color], keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
    XFilterEvent returns: False

0x00000001      ShiftMask
0x00000002      LockMask
0x00000004      ControlMask
[color="Red"]0x00000008[/color]      Mod1Mask
[color="Red"]0x00000010[/color]      Mod2Mask
0x00000020      Mod3Mask
0x00000040      Mod4Mask
0x00000080      Mod5Mask
0x00000100      Button1Mask
0x00000200      Button2Mask
0x00000400      Button3Mask
0x00000800      Button4Mask
0x00001000      Button5Mask
```

What am I don't wrong?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 30, 2009)

switching my laptop to gentoo linux until this blows over.

I did a clean install and from what I can see the nvidia driver is also an issue with this release. I used the pkg to downgrade X and also have issues.

I have no interest in beta testing 7.4 xorg.


----------



## ale (Jan 30, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I did a clean install and from what I can see the nvidia driver is also an issue with this release.


Do you mean the one from ports?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Do you mean the one from ports?



Yes. the one from ports. I see it's a bit dated.


----------



## ale (Jan 31, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Yes. the one from ports. I see it's a bit dated.


Please, look at my post in another thread [post=11169]here[/post]


----------



## trev (Jan 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Please, look at my post in another thread [post=11169]here[/post]



Unfortunately it doesn't help if you're using amd64. However, I did post a couple of workarounds earlier in this thread in the case of amd64.


----------



## ale (Jan 31, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it doesn't help if you're using amd64.


I've quoted a post from UNIXgod 



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I did a clean install and from what I can see the nvidia driver is also an issue with this release.


----------



## leres (Jan 31, 2009)

leres said:
			
		

> What am I don't wrong?


It took awhile but I figured this out. The problem is that my mobo comes up with num lock on and does not have an bios knob to default to off. In addition my happy hacking keyboard does not have a num lock key.

The solution was to install and run numlockx as part of my .xinitrc.

Helpful during debugging were xev and especially xkbwatch.

Now my only 7.4 issue is that I can't start X, exit it and restart it; the system reboots (with no crash dump).


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

To my luck I did the update before the instructions were added to /usr/ports/UPDATING. So I applied my default update strategy:

`# portmaster -Da`
`# pkg_libchk -qo | xargs -o portmaster -D`

Everything was built fine, but X didn't start any more, so I read my Xorg.0.log file, removed the offending lines in my xorg.conf and got it running. Without mouse or keyboard.

I glimpsed from the log that X wants hald and looked up in the xorg.conf manual page how to deactivate this feature and everything is working fine.

Using hald is a safe way to panic my system, so using it is not an option.

All in all this didn't occupy much of my time, especially considering that it was such a major update.


----------



## zeiz (Feb 2, 2009)

I also did clean install from ports and everything was the same as above.
I got my mouse and keyboard working only after inserting hald_enable="YES" in rc.conf.
But now only twm (xdm) is starting fine. First gdm - neither mouse nor keyboard working, now kdm - same result. What is interesting that if #killall Xorg keyboard&mouse work in both gdm and kdm after X restarting...


----------



## kb6rxe (Feb 3, 2009)

my mouse and keyboard did not work until I put 
hald_enable="YES" in my rc.conf

Thanks for the tip


----------



## RedGhost (Feb 3, 2009)

I followed the advice of many of the posters here and used portupgrade on xorg and xfce4 and some of the related ports and most of the issues seem to be fixed (Trash service, etc). However it seems I am still suffering keyboard input delay at times, and flash videos seem to be stuttering, perhaps I need to re-build the flash plugin related ports and firefox.

On a side note I recompiled xf86-input-mouse and xfce4-desktop but for some reasons the desktop icons won't recognize a double click, however right click -> open does work.


----------



## RedGhost (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I do not have permission to edit my own posts, if a moderator wants to merge the last two posts that would be great.

After compiling xorg-server, hal and following the instructions in UPDATING regarding the mouse and keyboard all issues seem to have been resolved thus far.


----------



## cmanns (Feb 9, 2009)

Enabling hald fixed the keyboard/mouse issue for me, I 177.80 or whichever is in ports atm had that libwfb issue for me too, what Dutch Daemon said fixed it, but OpenGL didn't work.

I installed latest driver from nvidia, 3d acceleration now works fine 

nvidia-settings didn't work but I'll try what they said to install if there was a problem in a bit


----------



## honk (Feb 10, 2009)

leres said:
			
		

> Now my only 7.4 issue is that I can't start X, exit it and restart it; the system reboots (with no crash dump).



Which driver do you use? I experienced the same misbehavior using the intel driver (Thinkpad X61/GMA X3100). Vesa works. I also tried building xorg with and without HAL, it doesn't matter.

OT: I'm absolutly unhappy with that situation, no suspend/resume and now also no way back to the console once x11 was started.


----------



## techie (Feb 10, 2009)

*Kernel panic, black screen, reset - solution*

Hi,

found out that in rc.conf an enabled hald, a disabled moused and a disabled moused_nondefault produces a black screen, then a couple of seconds later there follows a kernel panic.

The fatal thing is, after booting the system the kernel comes up with a root file system in READ-ONLY mode. To make fs again writable type in (single user mode):

mount -o rw /

Now you are able to edit your rc.conf.

Further, you definitely will need version 1.5.3_5,1 of xorg-server. With the old version 1.5.3_4,1 it was impossible to get back my system to life. Be sure to compile xorg-server with enabled hald (make config). In rc.conf now I use an enabled hald and an enabled moused, too.

Now Xorg is working again, but it is working slower...


----------



## varnie (Feb 13, 2009)

hello~

well..as for me, and my adventures during updating xorg-server to the lastest version:

i've installed 3BSD 7.1 RELEASE with xorg as package from disk.
after that i've updated my ports tree and rebuilt everything using "portupgrade -aRr". there've been several ports marked as "IGNORED".
after having all my ports (well, except those marked as IGNORED) recompiled, i have my xorg-server compiled with default settings (i.e. with "HAL" enabled, for example).
following the instructions in UPDATING file, i've updated /etc/X11/xorg.config:


> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...
> option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" ##added
> ...
> EndSection


and AFTER these performed steps i've FINALLY installed nvidia-driver from ports. it said smth like at the end of its installation:


> ===> Checking if x11/nvidia-driver already installed
> mv: rename /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so to /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/XXX-libwfb.so.%%.xorg-server-blablalbla: No such file or directory*** Error code 1
> Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.


i've executed this suggestion described here, and now nvidia-driver built fine.
later i said X to use "nvidia" driver in xorg.conf and invoked "reboot now".
well, my Xorg seems to be working fine as well as keyboard and mouse.

but X cannot find "libwfb.so module" in any case. i have such "EE" errors in my console when i execute startx.

any ideas?


----------



## xserg86 (Feb 13, 2009)

*x11/nvidia-driver-71xx legacy xorg-7.4 xorg-server-1.5.3_5*

x11/nvidia-driver-71xx (legacy,71.86.06, from ports)

parts of my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
#       Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
#       Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Option      "NvAGP"      "3"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
        B1oardName   "NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```


the result (from /var/log/Xorg.0.log):

nvidia_drv.so: Undefined symbol "AllocateScreenPrivateIndex"

```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: Undefined symbol "AllocateScreenPrivateIndex"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.
```

when i use "nv" (xf86-video-nv-2.1.12_1)driver, all fine, but slow (no hw video accel, mouse and keyboard works fine, "dbus_enable="YES" and hald_enable="YES" in rc.conf)

with 71.86.07 the same error (nvidia web site, NVIDIA-FreeBSD-86-71.86.07.tar.gz)

with 71.86.08 kernel panic when attaching device with lines 
"pci_enable_io" and "pci_enable_busmaster" (i haven't learned yet how to deal with kernel dumps)


got installed (here are only needed, as i think)

```
compat5x-i386-5.4.0.8_9
dbus-1.2.4.4
dbus-glib-0.80
hal-0.5.11_17
libpciaccess-0.10.5_4
xorg-server-1.5.3_5
```

xorg-server-1.5.3_5, hal-0.5.11_17 compiled with default options


should i wait a bit for ports update or something or keep trying?


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think the drivers in the ports collection work with the xorg server 1.5xx and above. Keep in mind i used the 96.43.10 driver. I'm not sure if the 71.86.xx driver supports the lastest xorg server but it's worth a try.

I tried the beta package from nvidia this morning and it installed fine. No crashes or errors yet. You can find it here.


----------



## octix (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally mine xorg started to work as I want to.

I'm not sure what I did, but DRI with intel-video-driver started to work again. Right after upgrade drm was giving errors and I had to disable it.

Last major thing I did was enable PAE, as I have 4GB. I'm gald I don't have to roll back to an older version of xorg. Perhaps i updated something else. I don't know.

PS: thinkpad t61 with intel x3100 video card.


----------



## techie (Feb 27, 2009)

*Confirmation*



			
				octix said:
			
		

> Finally mine xorg started to work as I want to.
> 
> I'm not sure what I did, but DRI with intel-video-driver started to work again. Right after upgrade drm was giving errors and I had to disable it.



Can confirm this. Today I also did update a couple of modules and now my xorg with the intel-video-driver is working perfect again. The last odd thing was the broken language support (using here a Non-US keyboard) in conjunction with the known moving-mouse problem.

Maybe the cause for this is the latest and the greatest hal-0.5.11_18, don't know.


----------



## ale (Feb 27, 2009)

techie said:
			
		

> The last odd thing was the broken language support (using here a Non-US keyboard)


Maybe you have to do something like what's described in [post=10924]this[/post] post.
You may want to investigate better, but I hope this can help you to find your way.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello there, I have a problem with upgrading Xorg on some of my machines.
After upgrading Xorg to 7.4 KDE could not start with any command : startkde - kdm - .... and if i run Xorg server i got :> 
	
	



```
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd3ffd000 0xffff0000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0
```
in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
Mar  2 18:04:16 t4yt4n1 kdm-bin[69646]: X server for display :0 can't be started, session disabled

Mar  2 21:31:37 t4yt4n1 kernel: pci7: <display, VGA> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
```

but before upgrading everything was in good state .

and now i'm removing all kde* installed packages . So how can i repair my last good state and why Xorg f----ed my machine ?

os : [root@t4yt4n1 ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD t4yt4n1 6.4-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p3 #4: Mon Mar  2 12:56:41 IRST 2009     root@t4yt4n1:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Marines  i386

Supermicro X7dvle M/B  }|{


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi solved .... after ==> 
1 removing all kde* 
2 reinstalling all kde* from source and compiling them ...
but keyboard and mouse still not working ...


----------



## ale (Mar 4, 2009)

t4z3v4r3d said:
			
		

> but keyboard and mouse still not working ...


Was xorg-server built with or without hal?
Did you try adding the AllowEmptyInput stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (read UPDATING or search the forum!)


----------



## octix (Mar 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you try adding the AllowEmptyInput stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (read UPDATING or search the forum!)



in the same UPDATING is mentioned later, that this is not required anymore. (20090124)


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Mar 5, 2009)

ok add 
Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

returned good  results but kicker cant run ! ??? Wtf ?
thank all


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi again 
when i run kdm in konsole i got this error that tell me cant find ICONS !!:
kdecore (KIconLoader): ERROR: Error: standard icon theme "crystalsvg"  not found!

search in Google and forum has no usable results . what this error means ?
Is it KDE wont be run again on my machine ?  or anything else ???
Thanks all again


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi guys!

I have experienced also some problems making xorg 7.4 work... But then after 3 hours of googling and reading some posts I was able to fix mine.. 

after using ports to upgrade from 7.3 to xorg 7.4, using startx makes my computer freeze with X and I experience the problem given in the posts here. Mouse not running and I have to login to a virtual console and kill the process for X.

Steps i did.
1. On the /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "Files", removed the Rgb line in xorg.conf
2. On the /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "ServerLayout", added *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"*
3. On the /etc/X11/xorg.conf Section "InputDevice", changed *Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse" to Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"*
4. On the file /etc/rc.conf, added *moused_enable="NO" and moused_nodefault_enable="NO"*
5. restarted the computer and it works now.


Regards,


----------



## SPlissken (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello , well, stupid question , but how do i upgrade xorg ?
When i try portupgrade xorg or make install in /usr/ports/x11/xorg it says
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11/xorg already installed
===>   xorg-7.4 is already installed

and nothing is compiled


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 24, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Hello , well, stupid question , but how do i upgrade xorg ?
> When i try portupgrade xorg or make install in /usr/ports/x11/xorg it says
> ===>   Generating temporary packing list
> ===>  Checking if x11/xorg already installed
> ...



It is already the latest version in your ports....

try 


```
pkg_version -v | grep xorg
```
 it will show you if your currently installed version is < > or = against the version you have in your ports directory. 

In your case, i think it is already the latest version


----------



## SPlissken (Mar 24, 2009)

Well thanks, but i m sure that xorg-server is not uptodate
This meta package xorg is uptodate but i think that i have to do some kind of portupgrade xorg-server


----------



## neurosis (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mouse works but no keyboard xorg 7.4*

Well, Ive tried everything except installing xorg-server without hal. I never had any issues in 7.3 and dont understand why now there are such huge issues. I can start xfce and the mouse works fine but the keys on the keyboard do not work at all. Then out of no where it will start filling text boxes with keys as if the keyboard is stuck. Everything works fine in console. How disturbing this xorg upgrade has been such a hassle.


----------



## ale (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have built it with hal, are dbus and hal started?


----------



## neurosis (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes.  I have two lines added in to my rc.conf. They were there prior to the upgrade as well. I had no problems before. I just downgraded xorg yet I still have the keyboard problem. I dont know that I managed to downgrade everything and Im not sure where to start to track the issue down.

<edited> 

Ok, I had reverted most of xorg back to the prior version before knowing fully what the issue was. I still dont know for sure and wish that I knew better how debug problems like this "would appreciate any input at this point", but I ended up downgrading hal back to my prior version and the problem was solved. I now have mouse "and" keyboard in xfce4.6. Im not sure what the problem could be and would love to help find a solution for future versions if someone could tell me what to do to make that possible. All I know is that the problem was solved with the downgrade of hal.


----------



## marcelesflores (Apr 3, 2009)

*Input lag with HAL on....*

Hello all,

I'm a bit stumped here...I have a relatively new (< 2 months old) install of 7.1-RELEASE that I am experiencing some input lag in X with. If I have the hald on and I stop typing for a few moments, then begin typing again, it will take several seconds (sometimes up to 10) for the text to appear on screen. During this time, it also ignores mouses clicks (though I can still move the mouse, and music will still play, etc.).

I've experienced this in both KDE4.2 and XFCE 4.6. I'm running a Core 2 Quad 6600 (but x86), with ample ram, etc.

Any thoughts what could be causing this? It... goes away... if I turn off the hald, so it is not entirely debilitating or anything.

Thanks very much for any help!

-m

EDIT: eep, this probably would have been more appropriate in the xorg 7.4 thread...sorry for mucking the forum


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 3, 2009)

*USB mouse&keyboard Xorg*

Hy, I install Xorg and my usb mouse/keybord not working.
In the console system works mouse.

any ideea?


----------



## ale (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are running xorg-7.4, you need to start dbus and hald.
Try `# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && dbus forcestart && hald forcestart` before starting X.
If it works, put 
	
	



```
dbus_enabled="YES"
hald_enabled="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, I have :
	
	



```
sosa# uname -a
FreeBSD sosa 8.0-CURRENT-200902 FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200902 #1: Wed Apr  1 10:32:22 EEST 2009     [email]root@www.sosa.ro[/email]:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/AREOL  amd64
```

and in rc.conf 
	
	



```
hostname="sosa"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
inetd_enable="YES"
keymap="us.iso"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

apache22_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"

usbd_enable="YES"

moused_port="/dev/usm0"
moused_flags="-3"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_nondefault_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

at # cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && dbus forcestart && hald forcestart before starting X.



```
sosa# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && dbus forcestart && hald forcestart
dbus: Command not found.
```


----------



## tangram (Apr 3, 2009)

The same thing happens to me although I use older hardware.

For running XFCE4 with hal enabled is a complete nightmare: slow, jerky and unresponsive. However if I don't enable hal all is well and lightning fast (XFCE works fine without hal but some of the option on the Log Out menu become unavailable).

Haven't found any solution for the problem either.


----------



## flageo (Apr 3, 2009)

pe3sos said:
			
		

> sosa# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && dbus forcestart && hald forcestart
> dbus: Command not found.



I think you need "./" before dbus and hald, like:


```
cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && ./dbus forcestart && ./hald forcestart
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

You'll both have to check again, because running XFCE4 with HAL and DBUS enabled poses no problem whatsoever here. No lag, no unresponsiveness, nothing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

pe3sos said:
			
		

> ```
> sosa# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && dbus forcestart && hald forcestart
> dbus: Command not found.
> ```




```
cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d && ./dbus forcestart && ./hald forcestart
or
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus forcestart && /usr/local/etc/rc.d//hald forcestart
```


----------



## tangram (Apr 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You'll both have to check again, because running XFCE4 with HAL and DBUS enabled poses no problem whatsoever here. No lag, no unresponsiveness, nothing.



X and XFCE4 were compiled with hal. hal and dbus enabled in rc.conf. Tried only enabling hal, tried only enabling dbus, tried both; always same result.

Tried with generic and custom kernels.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

What's in your xorg.conf and your Xorg.log about this?


----------



## tangram (Apr 3, 2009)

I won't have access to the computer until Monday night so I can't post the Xorg.log.

However here's the xorg.conf from a recent backup:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"AllowEmptyInput"	"off"
	Option		"AllowAddDevices"	"off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
#	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/profont/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "pt"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "false"
	Option	    "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "GeForce 7900 GS"
	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have these (I think they're no longer required), and I'm running hal and dbus with X without problems. The mouse/keyboard settings are about the same (using USB keyboard and USB mouse via a kvm switch, and a laptop keyboard/touchpad mouse at the same time).


```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"AllowEmptyInput"	"off"
	Option		"AllowAddDevices"	"off"
EndSection
```


----------



## tangram (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah I'll try that and see how it goes.

I only see 2 root causes: some ports weren't properly installed (for installed I disabled hal option on the port for mistake) or my xorg.conf settings are conflicting.

Do notice that I've added those settings to xorg.conf because my mouse simply didn't work without them.

I'll post troubleshooting results when possible.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, one could always rebuild the hal port recursively (downwards).

I should add that I have this in rc.conf as well:


```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO" # Treat non-default mice as enabled unless
moused_enable="NO"      # Run the mouse daemon.
```


----------



## tangram (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm... my rc.conf doesn't have anything about moused. One more item for the troubleshoot list 

I didn't quite follow what you meant by rebuilding the hal port recursively. I can always rebuild hal and even add that option to my make.conf. Using the latter I would have to rebuild all my ports. Is there another way?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh right, you already built everything initially with hal, you just en/disabled hald on occasion. Then rebuilding won't be much use, no. Just make sure your current X installation (basically: xorg-server) was compiled with the hal option enabled. I don't think there's anything more magical about hal.


----------



## marcelesflores (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah! I did all of the following:

-Removed the following from my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"AllowEmptyInput"	"off"
EndSection
```

-Added the following to my rc.conf

```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO" # Treat non-default mice as enabled unless
moused_enable="NO"      # Run the mouse daemon.
```

And that did it! IT now runs with hal with none of the input lag! I'd try and narrow it down a bit more and see if I could figure out exactly which item fixed it, but I've got to run to work now. Thanks very much for your help!

-m

ps. thanks for the thread move DutchDaemon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

You're welcome on both counts.


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=1096103+0+current/cvs-ports+raw


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2009)

That should take care of a lot of error messages disappearing!


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

In fact the messages are gone.
No apparent problems at the moment.
I've also built xorg-server using WITH_HAL for the first time and moused is still enabled and working.


----------



## hydra (Apr 5, 2009)

Xorg 7.4 finally works for me, I'm really glad I can keep my system up to date.


----------



## ale (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW, it seems that now DontZap defaults to true.
That means that you can use ctrl+alt+bkspace to kill xorg or, for example, to restart gdm.
I really can't understand the reasons of this stupid setting.
To have it working again, in xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "DontZap" "false"
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Apr 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> BTW, it seems that now DontZap defaults to true.
> That means that you can use ctrl+alt+bkspace to kill xorg or, for example, to restart gdm.
> I really can't understand the reasons of this stupid setting.
> To have it working again, in xorg.conf
> ...



There were a lot of complaints on the Xorg mailing list that people were accidentally hitting that key combination.  I guess they figured that those who want DontZap enabled are not as smart as the rest of us and won't be able to figure out how to enable it 

Adam


----------



## ale (Apr 5, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> There were a lot of complaints on the Xorg mailing list that people were accidentally hitting that key combination.


Accidentally?
I think that unless they have 8-9 fingers per hand, that can't be done accidentally.
And what about ctrl+alt+del?


----------



## octix (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi.

I have upgraded xorg to 1.6 and I do experience some strange behavior.

1. I started to get this warning: (WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA (tried to load it, but apparently it doesn't exist)
2. Cannot watch any movie  it crashes! it just hangs...

Yes, I did portupgrade -a and have latest intel driver...

PS: i have an intel x3100 video card...


----------



## adamk (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you set the AccelMethod option to UXA?  I'm not sure if DRI2 will actually be supported, or if it requires more changes to the DRM, but that's how you can change from XAA or EXA to UXA.

Adam


----------



## octix (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes. It gets even worse... I get a blank screen and it stops.

Looking in modules dir i couldn't find uxa lib..

./               libfb.la*        libshadowfb.so*  libxaa.la*
../              libfb.so*        libvbe.la*       libxaa.so*
drivers/         libint10.la*     libvbe.so*       libxf8_16bpp.la*
extensions/      libint10.so*     libvgahw.la*     libxf8_16bpp.so*
input/           libshadow.la*    libvgahw.so*     linux/
libexa.la*       libshadow.so*    libwfb.la*       multimedia/
libexa.so*       libshadowfb.la*  libwfb.so*

Do I need to install it manually? I couldn't find  it in ports...

man uxa gives nothing... comparing to man exa

Thanks.


----------



## octix (Apr 5, 2009)

Also in logs I have: "exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!"
Don't know what does this mean...


----------



## adamk (Apr 5, 2009)

It's quite possible that UXA is not available yet on FreeBSD or requires a newer version of the intel DDX than what is available in ports.


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. I could live with that, but cannot figure out the cause of crashing of X when I try to play a movie.. mplayer or xine.. 

How can I debug more? X.log.0.old or just .0 doesn't give me much...


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

OK. Apparently it's intel's new driver... i switched to vesa for now and it works.. i mean no crashes..

And I think here is the sa me issue http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=18894


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 6, 2009)

*Xorg USB mouse*

My I got a problem i start dbus and hald
in rc.conf I have 
dbus_enable="yes"
hald_enable="yes"

i killed moused 

in xorg.conf  i have tested 

/dev/mouse
/dev/sysmouse
/dev/ums0
/dev/input/mice


I have a USB mouse and a USB keyboard?
Any ideeea:-?


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 6, 2009)

write in xorg.conf  at section driver Intel or intel for me works


----------



## Philippe-Pierre (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm running FreeBSD 7.1 release.
After the last update from the ports (yesterday) I lost my french azerty keyboard config (fr-latin9). I now have a basic azerty keyboard without the french accents, and the "Alt" key is useless for typing (but works as a modkey to control my windows manager, which is dwm).

I can't seem to find anything related to such a problem in UPDATING.

I noticed that I now absolutly need 
	
	



```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```
 in xorg.conf, I have no mouse nor keyboard under X without this line.

Moreover, the lines 
	
	



```
Option      "XkbLayout"   "fr"
        Option      "XkbVariant"   "latin9"
```
 seem to be useless. If I remove them, I still have this basic azerty keyboard.

I tried, as recommended in this thread, to enable dbus and hal at startup, but no luck.

Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
	#Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	#RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/freefont-ttf/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "GLcore"
#	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "dri"
#	Load  "freetype"
#	Load  "type1"
EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"
#  Option  "AllowEmptyInput"       "False"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
 	Option      "XkbRules"    "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel"    "pc105"
        Option      "XkbLayout"   "fr"
        Option      "XkbVariant"   "latin9"
	Option	    "Autorepeat" "250 30" # ajout
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#	Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  380   300	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SAM"
	ModelName    "SyncMaster"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
	HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I don't have a clue what's happening here... I've been running freebsd for three years, upgraded every month, and it's the first big problem (and seemingly undocumented) that I encounter.

I guess I have to rely on more experienced users to solve this .

Thanks in advance, people


----------



## ale (Apr 9, 2009)

Try creating /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi like this
	
	



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Make also sure that the other ports are updated.
Yesteday morning I had a problem caused by xkeyboard-config that has been solved after updating again.


----------



## tangram (Apr 9, 2009)

Add the following to /etc/rc.conf: 

```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO" 
dbus_enabled="YES"
hald_enabled="YES"
```

Next copy the a needed hal policy:

```
# cp /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvednor/a0-x11-input.fdi /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

Edit the file by changing >pt< to your country's keyboard layout (should be fr):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
<device>
<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pt</merge>
</match>
</device>
</deviceinfo>
```

And that's it.


----------



## Philippe-Pierre (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you! ale, tangram, and all the contributors of this thread!

I did exactly what you adviced, and everything is fine now.
I only had to do the very laste update of xkeyboard-config, as ale was expecting, for the trick to be done.

Well I'm already missing moused when in the console, but one can't have everything, can he? 

Thanks again, pals.


----------



## tangram (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah... and I'm missing having my mouse button properly mapped.

Hal and its bloody fdi policies don't accept the old xorg.conf option "ButtonMapping" and that way I can't map my MX500 buttons the way I like for Enemy Territory.

Rather annoying the Xorg's move to hal. It caughted many users off guard not only in FreeBSD but also in all Unix-like systems out there.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

You can just disable HAL for the Xorg server, then it seems to work pretty well ...

I don't really see the point of HAL, the *lack* of automagic background stuff is a *good* thing and one of the reasons I like FreeBSD.
And XML configuration is totally brainf*cked, the less said about that the better.


----------



## ale (Apr 9, 2009)

I've both hald and moused enabled and everything is working fine.

I've started to build xorg-server with hal only since the commit before 1.6.
I don't know if that's the reason and one day it will stop working for me too.

This is what I have in /etc/rc.conf for my ps/2 mouse
	
	



```
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
```
And this is from my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
	
	



```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection
```


----------



## ale (Apr 9, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> And XML configuration is totally brainf*cked, the less said about that the better.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## trev (Apr 11, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> I have semi-solved the window tearing/artifacts issue:
> 
> 1) Disable acceleration - but only if you enjoy watching paint dry. [Option "NoAccel" "True"]
> 
> ...



I recompiled all the latest X widgets this evening without the above workarounds and... all has returned to normal. Actually, *better than normal*! The glxgears frame rate is now 398fps compared with 240fps (or 102fps with the workarounds). Ahhhh.


----------



## Android1 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just installed xserver 1.6, and I am noticing two (2) things.


*1.* If I startx and kill X, the console seems abnormally speeded up once I return to the console. I am talking about things like scroll and backspace deletion speed. What could be causing this?

*2.* This is not really a big deal, but I am still curious. If I startx with a configuration file, twn loads and everything seems to work fine. However, if I run "X -config" on the same file, all I get is a blank screen which will stay up indefinitely. This does not seem like normal behavior.


Aside from the aforementioned oddities and the unfortunate decision to disable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by default, everything seems to be peachy so far. I _did_ freak out, though, when twm loaded with a black background, but apparently, that is its new default behavior. Silly me.


----------



## razrx (Apr 17, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> You are saying that it doesn't work with the configuration generated by `# Xorg -configure` ?



in my situation this is exactly what happens on a 7.1-RELEASE-p4 box running xorg7.4 (xorg-server 1.6.0) and a ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)] card with all ports up2date :OOO

i run Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new after Xorg -configure (as root).
screen goes blank, Xorg process takes up 100%cpu and will not back out of a ctrl-alt-backspace (i'm aware that latest xorg7.4 no longer allows you to use ctrl-alt-backspace by default and that you have to set the DontZap to "off" option to get the old behavior back).
i currently have xorg-server 1.6.0 built without hal but before this i had it built with hal.

normally i use xdm from /etc/ttys but even using the most basic xorg.conf or using startx (that used to startup fluxbox-1.1.0.1_5 fine with previous xorg) no longer functions :q


----------



## tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

And what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?


----------



## razrx (Apr 20, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> And what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?



i just generated a new xorg.conf.new, it can be found here:

http://pastebin.ca/1397089

the generated Xorg.0.log.old (the 1 which gets generated when running Xorg -configure as root) can be found here:

http://pastebin.ca/1397091

the generated Xorg.0.log when invoking Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new can be found here:

http://pastebin.ca/1397086

After which Xorg process taking up 100% cpu.

Only 2 errors I initially got when generating the xorg.conf.new file were module requirement mismatch for vga and via modules but those errors do not show in the produced Xorg.0.log when this new /root/xorg.conf.new file is passed onto Xorg.

Just to be clear, xorg-server-1.6.0,1 is built without hal and last friday i did a massive 'portupgrade -rRf xorg-7.4_1' (after I rebuilt xorg-server-1.6.0,1 without hal) which completed without errors.

HTH


----------



## razrx (Apr 20, 2009)

It appears to be a problem related to the radeon driver.
when I update xorg.conf.new to use the vesa driver as a test, xorg at least starts giving me a blank screen which i can then exit with CTRL+ALT+F1 and kill the current Xorg process.
When I then copy this xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use startx (which will execute fluxbox-1.1.0.1_5) I get a working keyboard, mouse and a limited fluxbox session (no RandR, clone monitor setup) and the Xorg process behaves normally.
I'm currently upgrading to RELENG_7 to see what that will bring me.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 26, 2009)

*How to upgrade X.org 7.3_2 to 7.4.1?*

Dear BSDers, I have tried the following steps to upgrade X.org from version 7.3_2 to 7.4.1. but it seemed failed.

Step 1. Upgrade the ports
*# cd /usr/ports*
*# portsnap fetch extract update*
The version of /usr/ports/x11/xorg is 7.4 now. I changed directory to /usr/ports/x11/xorg and input command *"make install clean"*. 
The compiling process will be finished in few minutes and showed information in console that the X.org 7.4 had been installed. I could saw the x.org 7.4_1 displayed in the result list of command *"pkg_info|grep xorg"*. But the x.org 7.3_2 was still in the result list.

Step 2. Install NVIDIA drivers from ports
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
# make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig
# make install clean
After installation completed, I configured the X server with xorgconfig first then nvidia-xconfig to override the X Server configuration file.

Step 3. Restart the server

Step 4. check the X Server
# startx

The system is not blank now with some error message. I have tried to download source code from ftp.x.org for compiling. It was too difficult to solve the dependencies for compiling the components one by one. 

I want a clean X.org 7.4 environment. Is my X server upgrading operation correct? Could someone tell me what is the correct approach to upgrade X.org 7.3_2 to &.4.1 if it's not?

*The reason I should upgrade the X.org from 7.3_2 to 7.4.1:*
Someone told me that the root cause of 4GB memeory problem with the DELL 1420 is not the video card driver, is not the hardware itsself, is not the bug of FreeBSD operating system but *the bug of X.org.* We can upgrade the Xorg to version 7.4 or above to resolve this kind of problem.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 26, 2009)

*brought to you by the campaign to denigrate smileys*



			
				wuqingping said:
			
		

> I want a clean X.org 7.4 environment. Is my X server upgrading operation correct? Could someone tell me what is the correct approach to upgrade X.org 7.3_2 to &.4.1 if it's not?


Quite.

You would do well to install a package manager, such as ports-mgmt/portupgrade, ports-mgmt/portmaster, or ports-mgmt/portmanager, and then issue `# portupgrade -fR xorg` (I believe, or portmaster something something, etc etc).

Without installing any package management, you need to first deinstall everything which is outdated and then install the new versions.  `# pkg_version -vIL=` will give you a list of outdated packages.  `# pkg_delete -fr /var/db/pkg/xorg\*`, then one at a time upgrade everything left that is outdated (and good Lord, will you be tired of it: use a package manager), and then `# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg && make install clean`.

_edit:_  Of course, you could always just make a list of everything you have installed, `# rm -r /var/db/pkg/* && rm -r /usr/local/*` and then install everything again from scratch.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 27, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Quite.
> 
> You would do well to install a package manager, such as ports-mgmt/portupgrade, ports-mgmt/portmaster, or ports-mgmt/portmanager, and then issue `# portupgrade -fR xorg` (I believe, or portmaster something something, etc etc).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply and great suggestion.

I have installed portupgrade from ports and upgraded the xorg to version 7.4_1 with command "portinstall -vRf xorg-7.4_1".


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 27, 2009)

xorg 7.4 is working perfectly for me. it was giving me issues so i finally tried building it without HAL support and voila. everything works like it should.
after it finished building, i didnt run "Xorg -configure", i just did startx and all is well.


----------



## hydra (May 22, 2009)

@razrx

Thanks for the notice about radeon, I also have a radeon on my notebook (ati mobility radeon 9200) and only the vesa driver works.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 22, 2009)

I upgraded all my ports on my laptop last weekend, the system is working fine in console mode, but freezes in ~5 minutes when working in Xorg...

Sigh ... Can anyone remember the good old days when things *just worked* -- This Xorg crap is getting more annoying by the release ...


----------



## Business_Woman (Jun 4, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Sigh... This Xorg crap is getting more annoying by the release ...



+1

I wonder if Xenocara runs on FreeBSD aswell, anyone?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 4, 2009)

It was discussed briefly here:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3277

The OpenBSD people said it would not be so easy ...

I find myself longing for XFree ...


----------



## dantavious (Jun 26, 2009)

I give.. I need some help before I go crazy. 
I have tried all the suggestions here and can not seem to get my mouse and keyboard working in X.

/etc/rc.conf

```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"

# enable HALd
dbus_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

This is the error that I am getting from /var/log/Xorg*


```
beast# tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```


xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection




Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
        BusID       "PCI:2:8:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth   24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth      24
        Modes      "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Any assistance please.


----------



## adamk (Jun 26, 2009)

Are xf86-input-mouse and xf86-input-keyboard installed?


----------



## dantavious (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you referring to .fdi files? If so, no.


```
beast# ls
10-dockstation.fdi              10-tabletPCs.fdi
10-input-policy.fdi             10-x11-input.fdi
10-laptop-panel-mgmt-policy.fdi 15-storage-luks.fdi
10-mouse-sysmouse.fdi           20-storage-methods.fdi
10-power-mgmt-policy.fdi        30-wol.fdi
10-rfkill-switch.fdi
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 26, 2009)

No, I'm talking about ports/packages that contain drivers you need.

Adam


----------



## dantavious (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the clue. I installed the drivers no now I have the keyboard working but no mouse. I have an logitech usb mouse. Do I need another driver?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2009)

Make sure the mouse works in the console. The device Xorg uses (/dev/sysmouse) is the one that's created by moused.

If you have a PS/2 mouse add this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

USB mice should be detected and moused will be started automatically.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi  there , i have a problem with xorg after upgrade process.
This is my Xorg log file 


```
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
```

hald & dbus has been enabled but i can't type any word in login console or move mouse !.
Question is it normal effect of upgrade of XORG ?
So what i can do ? 

Sorry for my poor english


----------



## adamk (Nov 4, 2009)

You definitely did not completely upgrade all of Xorg.  They keyboard driver is at version 1.3.2 and the mouse driver is at version 1.4.0.  In addition, they should both be compiled for 1.6.*, not 1.4.8.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi , solved by :

cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input  mouse and keyboard 
and making them and its working good.


----------



## trev (Jan 22, 2010)

ale said:
			
		

> BTW, it seems that now DontZap defaults to true.
> That means that you can use ctrl+alt+bkspace to kill xorg or, for example, to restart gdm.
> I really can't understand the reasons of this stupid setting.
> To have it working again, in xorg.conf
> ...



I found that I also now need to add:


```
Option  "XKbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

to the 'Section "InputDevice"'

for:


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE i386
```
to get CTRL-ALT-BKSP to exit X.


----------

